# GPS options for 2015 Pathfinder



## scubafanatic (Feb 11, 2016)

I just purchased a new 2015 Nissan Pathfinder without GPS enabled. It has a screen which shows prompts from the radio, AC, and the backup camera. I want to replace that screen with a better one (Touchscreen maybe?!?) and saw the Pioneer systems. They look real nice, but I can't seem to get a straight answer from anybody. I've tried Crutchfield and others. 

What I want to know is this - if I switch to Pioneer, will the AC prompts and the backup camera still work? Some people say I'd have to buy a new camera. Others say they won't know till they open it up. I don't want to buy only to find out it won't work. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

I am afraid that they won't work as the back camera only matched the oem system.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

??? Are you saying the video plugin connector is different from what is pretty much universal on all such units?


----------

